# Out of the box



## Włoskipolak 72

Hi !

How do you say ''out of the box'' in your language , in the sense of nonconformal , creative thinking ?

Polish

nieszablonowy , nieschematyczny, niesztampowy (adj.) = out of the box

szablon = template
schematyczny = schematic

To think out of the box  = myśleć nieszablonowo , or myśleć nieschematycznie,  poza schematami.

Nieszablonowe myślenie – czy jesteś wrogiem stereotypów? = Thinking outside the box - are you the enemy of stereotypes?


----------



## Yendred

In French, I would say for example:
_Sortir des chemins balisés_
(lit. _Go out of the marked paths_)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Αντισυμβατικά»* [an.di.s̠im.va.t̠i.ˈka] (adv.) --> _unconventionally_, a modern word, formed after the adjective «αντισυμβατικός» [an.di.s̠im.va.t̠i.ˈko̞s̠] a calque for the Fr. _anticonformiste_. A compound: prefix and preposition *«αντί»* [an.ˈdi] --> _instead of, in lieu, opposite to_ < Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀντί» ăntí* + Classical adj. *«συμβατικός» sŭmbătĭkós* --> _convenient, to be disposed for aɡreement_, a deverbative from the Classical v. *«συμβαίνω» sŭmbaínō*.


Yendred said:


> In French, I would say for example:
> _Sortir des chemins balisés_
> (lit. _Go out of the marked paths_)


We have something similar too: *«Εκτός της πεπατημένης»* [e̞k.ˈt̠o̞s̠.ˌt̠is̠.pe̞.pa.t̠i.ˈme̞.nis̠] --> lit. _off the trodden_ (_track_ is omitted).
*«Πεπατημένη» *[pe̞.pa.t̠i.ˈme̞.ni] (fem.) is an archaism, the feminine Perfect tense mediopassive participle of the Classical v. *«πατέω/πατῶ» pătéō* (uncontracted)/*pătô* (contracted) --> _to step, tread, enter, tread underfoot_ (of unknown etymology). In MoGr it's a fossilized expression inherited from Βyz.Gr.


----------



## Frank78

German: 

"über den Tellerrand schauen" (to look over the edge of the plate)
"quer denken" (to think laterally) - this might have been getting a negative connotation lately, the critics of the covid measures are called "Querdenker".


----------



## symposium

In Italian "fuori dal coro" = "out of the chorus".


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


symposium said:


> In Italian "fuori dal coro" = "out of the chorus".


I'd add _fuori dagli schemi._


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*לחשוב מחוץ לקופסה* - to think outside of the box
*לצאת מהקופסה* - to go out of the box


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish:
Tänka utanför ramarna - think outside the frames


----------



## Yendred

apmoy70 said:


> Classical v. *«πατέω/πατῶ» pătéō* (uncontracted)/*pătô* (contracted) --> _to step, tread, enter, tread underfoot_ (of unknown etymology).


According to Wiktionary, Ancient Greek πάτος is a variant of πόντος, itself from a similar Indo-European stem.


----------



## apmoy70

Yendred said:


> According to Wiktionary, Ancient Greek πάτος is a variant of πόντος, itself from a similar Indo-European stem.


Indeed it is for some, the consensus hasn't been reached yet, its etymology is unclear


----------



## Nem'o

Yendred said:


> In French, I would say for example:
> _Sortir des chemins balisés_
> (lit. _Go out of the marked paths_)


Personally, I’d say: _Sortir des chemins battus_
Which is almost the same (lit. _Go out of the battered paths_)


----------



## Yendred

Nem'o said:


> Personally, I’d say: _Sortir des chemins battus_


In that case, I'd say:
_Sortir des sentiers battus_


----------



## Nem'o

Oh yes, you’re right! _Sortir des sentiers battus_, that’s what I’d say, my bad!


----------



## Yendred

sortir des sentiers battus - dictionnaire des expressions françaises


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> In French, I would say for example:
> _Sortir des chemins balisés_
> (lit. _Go out of the marked paths_)


Merci !
What about :  ''sortir du cadre '' ?

Oser sortir du cadre , il faut oser réfléchir autrement .


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> *«Αντισυμβατικά»* [an.di.s̠im.va.t̠i.ˈka] (adv.) --> _unconventionally_, a modern word, formed after the adjective «αντισυμβατικός» [an.di.s̠im.va.t̠i.ˈko̞s̠] a calque for the Fr. _anticonformiste_. A compound: prefix and preposition *«αντί»* [an.ˈdi] --> _instead of, in lieu, opposite to_ < Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀντί» ăntí* + Classical adj. *«συμβατικός» sŭmbătĭkós* --> _convenient, to be disposed for aɡreement_, a deverbative from the Classical v. *«συμβαίνω» sŭmbaínō*.
> 
> We have something similar too: *«Εκτός της πεπατημένης»* [e̞k.ˈt̠o̞s̠.ˌt̠is̠.pe̞.pa.t̠i.ˈme̞.nis̠] --> lit. _off the trodden_ (_track_ is omitted).
> *«Πεπατημένη» *[pe̞.pa.t̠i.ˈme̞.ni] (fem.) is an archaism, the feminine Perfect tense mediopassive participle of the Classical v. *«πατέω/πατῶ» pătéō* (uncontracted)/*pătô* (contracted) --> _to step, tread, enter, tread underfoot_ (of unknown etymology). In MoGr it's a fossilized expression inherited from Βyz.Gr.


Thanks!

anti+conformiste

conform (v.)
mid-14c., confourmen, "be obedient (to God), comply," from Old French conformer "conform (to), agree (to), make or be similar, be agreeable" (13c.) and directly from Latin conformare "to fashion, to form, to shape; educate; modify," from assimilated form of com "together''


But in English a non-conformist, is "one who does not conform to some law or usage,"

*πατέω *from πάτος (pátos, “path”), from Proto-Indo-European *pent- (“to go, walk; way”)


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Frank78 said:


> German:
> 
> "über den Tellerrand schauen" (to look over the edge of the plate)
> "quer denken" (to think laterally) - this might have been getting a negative connotation lately, the critics of the covid measures are called "Querdenker".


Danke !

From _*quer*_ (“crosswise”) +‎ _*Denker*_ (“thinker”).

Querdenker: männliche Person, die eigenständig und originell denkt und deren Ideen und Ansichten oft nicht verstanden oder akzeptiert werden.
A male who thinks independently and originally and whose ideas and views are often not understood or accepted.

er ist ein schlauer Kopf und ein Querdenker !


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

symposium said:


> In Italian "fuori dal coro" = "out of the chorus".





alfaalfa said:


> Ciao
> 
> I'd add _fuori dagli schemi._


Grazie !

Fuori dal coro = saper andare *controcorrente* !
Qualcuno che va in modo diverso dalla maggioranza. Someone who goes differently from the majority.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

amikama said:


> Hebrew:
> 
> *לחשוב מחוץ לקופסה* - to think outside of the box
> *לצאת מהקופסה* - to go out of the box


Thanks !

So exactly like in English .


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

AutumnOwl said:


> Swedish:
> Tänka utanför ramarna - think outside the frames


Thanks !

Tänka utanför ramarna

*Okonventionellt* eller från ett helt nytt perspektiv. *Unconventionally* or from a completely new perspective.
Ibland kallas denna typ av tänkande* lateralt tänkande*. Sometimes this type of thinking is called *lateral thinking.*


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> What about : ''sortir du cadre '' ?


Not idiomatic, I would be more specific and say:
_Sortir du cadre défini_


----------



## Messquito

跳脫框架
打破框架

跳 = jump, skip
脫 = strip, detach
跳脫 = escape out of
打破 = break
框架 = frame, box

跳脫框架的思考 outside-the-box thinking
如何打破框架 how to think outside-the-box

跳脫 is usually collocated with words that relates to traditions, etc.
e.g.:
跳脫傳統 (tradition)
跳脫舒適圈 (comfort zone)
跳脫同溫層 (echo chamber)


----------

